# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP > مبتدی: تاریخ شمسی در cakephp 3.0.0 RC1

## [xarax]

با سلام خدمت دوستان کیک خور
چجوری می تونم از تاریخ شمسی توی کیک 3 استفاده کنم؟

با تشکر  :لبخند:

----------


## vahidqara

درود ... اول کیک پز بعد خوردن کیک  :لبخند: 
شما توی سایت cakephp.ir سوالاتونو مطرح کنید با تشکر

----------


## [xarax]

دو روزه مطرح کردم کسی پاسخگو نیست.
ظاهرا تعطیله  :افسرده: 
http://forum.cakephp.ir/thread-1423.html

----------


## مسعود افسر

این لینک شاید کمکت کنه
http://book.cakephp.org/3.0/en/core-...me::i18nFormat

----------

